# Little wheels & good bike : Bike Friday !!



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

This model is the Pocket Rocket Pro, 2002 model with full triple chorus 10spd. It packs in a regular case and rides just like any other bike.

Pierre


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Pierre said:


> This model is the Pocket Rocket Pro, 2002 model with full triple chorus 10spd. It packs in a regular case and rides just like any other bike.
> 
> Pierre


I'm curious...does the smaller size of the wheels require special chain rings?


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*Yep it does*

small wheels -> larger chainrings. I have a triple, current rings are 39/48/60. The large chainring looks very big compared to the wheel  I'm actually looking for a 36t instead of the 39, but can't manage to get one.

Pierre


----------



## margoC (Jan 22, 2004)

It would be cool if you could post a pic with someone on or riding it. I think it's just the angle but it looks like the crankarms won't clear the pavement. Looks interesting, good concept.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*Picture in full action*

The picture that is on the front webpage of the company that makes them: Lon Haldeman, twice winner of RAAM (Race Across America), and I think he is the current race director... he holds a training week specific for riders of Bike Fridays.

Before buying it, I've read lots of reviews about folding bikes, and those are the ones that seemed to get the best ratings. Better ratings than S&S couplers or Moulton bikes for instance. Yesterday on a century, I saw a woman who uses the same as mine. I've already seen her on a 200km ride and I think she does double centuries as well on it.

Pierre


----------

